# Παροιμιώδεις στίχοι της ελληνικής ποίησης



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

Ένα νήμα που μας λείπει (ίσως όχι μόνο από τη Λεξιλογία) είναι μια συλλογή στίχων της ελληνικής ποίησης που έχουν αποκτήσει παροιμιώδη αξία και που τους επαναλαμβάνουμε συχνά, όπου πιστεύουμε ότι ταιριάζουν, τόσο που να είναι γνωστοί ακόμα και σε άτομα που δεν ξέρουν ούτε το ποίημα ούτε τον ποιητή. Για παράδειγμα, ο πιο γνωστός τέτοιος στίχος δεν αποκλείεται να είναι το καβαφικό «Και τώρα τι θα γένουμε χωρίς βαρβάρους. (Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί ήσαν μιά κάποια λύσις)», που συχνά γίνεται «Και τώρα τι θα γίνουμε χωρίς τους βαρβάρους;».

Προτείνω, λοιπόν, όποτε θυμόμαστε κάποιον τέτοιο στίχο ή τον βρίσκουμε στο διάβα μας/στο διάβασμά μας, να τον προσθέτουμε εδώ με όσο γίνεται περισσότερα στοιχεία. Για να καλλιεργούμε και τη μεταφραστική διάσταση, προσθέτουμε και την αγγλική μετάφραση — αν υπάρχει και αν εύκολα τη βρίσκει κανείς, π.χ.

*Και τώρα τι θα γίνουμε χωρίς τους βαρβάρους;*
βασισμένο στο:
Και τώρα τι θα γένουμε χωρίς βαρβάρους. (Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί ήσαν μιά κάποια λύσις.)
από το ποίημα _Περιμένοντας τους Βαρβάρους_ του Κ. Καβάφη
“And now, what will become of us without barbarians?”
C P Cavafy, _Waiting for the Barbarians_







*Ευρετήριο*


Και τώρα τι θα γίνουμε χωρίς τους βαρβάρους; (Και τώρα τι θα γένουμε χωρίς βαρβάρους) / And now, what will become of us without barbarians? #1
Πού ’σαι, νιότη, που ’δειχνες πως θα γινόμουν άλλος! #2
Τη γλώσσα μου έδωσαν ελληνική #3
Τη ρωμιοσύνη μην την κλαις #4
Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη (να εύχεσαι νάναι μακρύς ο δρόμος) #5
Πάρθεν η Ρωμανία #6
Όμορφος κόσμος, ηθικός, αγγελικά πλασμένος #7
Αν είναι να 'ρθει, θε να 'ρθεί, αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει #8
Για Λακεδαιμονίους να μιλούμε τώρα! #9
Τι είναι η πατρίδα μας; #9
Μήνα σε γάμο ρίχνονται, μήνα σε χαροκόπι; #9
Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί ήσαν μια κάποια λύσις #9
Τότε οι νεκροί πεθαίνουνε, όταν τους λησμονάνε #10
Θέλει αρετήν και τόλμην η ελευθερία #11
Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή #12
Ο Απρίλης με τον Έρωτα χορεύουν και γελούνε #12
Όποιος πεθάνει σήμερα χίλιες φορές πεθαίνει #12
Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει #13
η χώρα όπου ανθεί φαιδρά πορτοκαλέα #14
Kαλότυχοι οι νεκροί, που λησμονάνε #15
και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά #16
Για δες καιρό που διάλεξε... #17, #70.
Εγώ Γραικός γεννήθηκα, Γραικός θε να πεθάνω #17, #70.
Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν #18, #65
Έχετε γεια, βρυσούλες #18
Χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο (που 'χει την κρύα βρύση) #19
Τρία παιδιά Βολιώτικα #19
Αφήνω γεια στις λεύτερες και γεια στις παντρεμένες #19
(Έμεινε η μάνα μοναχή) σαν καλαμιά στον κάμπο #20, 21
Στην Pώμη δόθηκε ο χρησμός• έγιν’ εκεί η μοιρασιά #22
Αθήνα ζαφειρόπετρα στης γης το δαχτυλίδι #23
Πώς μας θωρείς ακίνητος; Πού τρέχει ο λογισμός σου; #26
Ιδού στάδιον δόξης λαμπρόν / Ιδού πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν #27
το γαρ πολύ της θλίψεως γεννά παραφροσύνη #28
Mες την υπόγεια την ταβέρνα, / μες σε καπνούς και σε βρισές #30
Φταίει το ζαβό το ριζικό μας! Φταίει ο Θεός που μας μισεί! Φταίει το κεφάλι το κακό μας! #30
Δειλοί, μοιραίοι κι άβουλοι αντάμα, προσμένουμε, ίσως, κάποιο θάμα! #30
Mέριασε, βράχε, να διαβώ #32
T’ άλογο! τ’ άλογο! Oμέρ Bριόνη #32
Αχός βαρύς ακούγεται, πολλά ντουφέκια πέφτουν #32
Γιώργαινα, ρίξε τ’ άρματα, δεν είν’ εδώ το Σούλι #32
Βρε δεν είν' εδώ το Σούλι, εδώ είναι του Ρασούλη #32
Eδώ δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε, εδώ είναι Μπαλκάνια #33
(Αυτός) ο κόσμος ο μικρός, ο Μέγας #34
Υπεροψίαν και μέθην #36
Αποχαιρέτα την την Χ που χάνεις / το το Χ που χάνεις / Bid farewell to the X you are losing #37, 39
Βουλιάζει όποιος σηκώνει τις μεγάλες πέτρες #38
Όπου και να ταξιδέψω η Ελλάδα με πληγώνει #41
Αρνάκι άσπρο και παχύ #43
πονηρέ πολιτευτή #44
σαν έτοιμος από καιρό / as one long prepared #45
κι άλλα ηχηρά παρόμοια #49
(στρατηγέ) τι ζητούσες στη Λάρισα, συ, ένας Υδραίος; #53
ετίναξε την ανθισμένη αμυγδαλιά #54
Πάντ' ανοιχτά, πάντ' άγρυπνα τα μάτια της ψυχής μου #55
Το χάσμα π΄ άνοιξ΄ ο σεισμός κι ευθύς εγιόμισ΄ άνθη #56
Μεθύστε με τ' αθάνατο κρασί του Εικοσιένα #57
Η ποίησις είναι ανάπτυξι στίλβοντος ποδηλάτου #58
Σαράντα πέντε μάστοροι κ’ εξήντα μαθητάδες #59, #65
Ολημερίς το χτίζανε, το βράδυ γκρεμιζόταν #59, #65
Ο Μάιος μας έφτασε, εμπρός βήμα ταχύ #61
Πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος #63
 τα μαρμαρένια αλώνια, #64
Πολλή μαυρίλα πλάκωσε, μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα. #65
Κάθε κορφή και φλάμπουρο, κάθε κλαδί και κλέφτης #65
Τι είναι θεός; Τι μη θεός; Και τι τ' ανάμεσό τους; #69
Στων Ψαρών την ολόμαυρη ράχη #75
Απολείπειν ο Θεός Αντώνιον/Απολείπειν ο Θεός [Χ], #84
Ποτέ δε θα πειράξω, τα ζώα τα καημένα #85
Ο βορειάς που τ' αρνάκια παγώνει, #86 
 Βροντάει ο Όλυμπος, αστράφτει η Γκιώνα [...]/ Στ' άρματα, στ' άρματα, εμπρός στον αγώνα, #87 
 Μια βοσκοπούλα αγάπησα, #88
 Οι μάγκες δεν υπάρχουν πια, #89 
Σαν βγω απ' αυτή τη φυλακή, #90
Φρόνιμα και ταχτικά/πάω μ’ εκείνον που νικά.| Μην αμελήσετε. Πάρτε μαζί σας νερό. Το μέλλον μας έχει πολλή ξηρασία. #91


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

Θα βρείτε κάποιους χρήσιμους τέτοιους στίχους εδώ:
http://www.gnomikologikon.gr/poetry.html

Ορίστε άλλος ένας που δεν έχω μετάφρασή του:
*Πού ’σαι, νιότη, που ’δειχνες πως θα γινόμουν άλλος!* (Προσαρμοσμένο)
Από τον Πρόλογο των _Σκλάβων πολιορκημένων_ του Βάρναλη

Βλέπω ότι έχει μεταφραστεί ατα αγγλικά:
Varnalis: _Slaves Besieged_
http://www.gbip.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=16658
Ποια είναι η καλύτερη μετάφραση για τον συγκεκριμένο στίχο;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2012)

Θα λέγαμε ότι είναι τέτοια έκφραση το _*Τη γλώσσα μου έδωσαν ελληνική*_; (από το Άξιον Εστί, του Ελύτη)

_Τη γλώσσα μου έδωσαν ελληνική
το σπίτι φτωχικό στις αμμουδιές του Ομήρου...
Μονάχη έγνοια η γλώσσα μου στις αμμουδιές του Ομήρου...
Εκεί σπάροι και πέρκες
ανεμόδαρτα ρήματα
ρεύματα πράσινα μες στα γαλάζια
όσα είδα στα σπλάχνα μου ν' ανάβουνε
σφουγγάρια, μέδουσες
με τα πρώτα λόγια των Σειρήνων
όστρακα ρόδινα με τα πρώτα μαύρα ρίγη...
Μονάχη έγνοια η γλώσσα μου, με τα πρώτα μαύρα ρίγη..._


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2012)

Επίσης,
_*Τη ρωμιοσύνη μην την κλαις*
εκεί που πάει να σκύψει
με το σουγιά στο κόκκαλο
με το λουρί στο σβέρκο_

Ένα από τα 18 Λιανοτράγουδα της Πικρής Πατρίδας, του Γιάννη Ρίτσου.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2012)

_Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη,
να εύχεσαι νάναι μακρύς ο δρόμος._

Από την *Ιθάκη* του Καβάφη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 27, 2012)

_Η Ρωμανία κι αν πέρασεν, ανθεί και φέρει κι άλλον_

_*Πάρθεν η Ρωμανία*_, ποντιακό δημοτικό.


_Άκουσες Κωνσταντίνε μου τι λένε τα πουλάκια;_
*
_Ανάθεμά σε Κωνσταντή και μυριανάθεμά σε!_

_*Του Νεκρού Αδελφού*_, δημοτικό.


----------



## sarant (Apr 27, 2012)

Ωραίο νήμα!

*Όμορφος κόσμος, ηθικός, αγγελικά πλασμένος*

Λέγεται σχεδόν πάντα ειρωνικά, αλλά ο Σολωμός δεν είχε τέτοιο σκοπό:

Μικρός προφήτης έριξε σε Κορασιά τα μάτια,
και στους κρυφούς του λογισμούς, χαρά γιομάτους, είπε:
«Κι αν για τα πόδια σου, Καλή, κι αν για την κεφαλή σου,
κρίνους ο λίθος έβγανε, χρυσό στεφάν’ ο ήλιος,
δώρο δεν έχουνε για Σε και για το μέσα πλούτος.
Όμορφος κόσμος ηθικός, αγγελικά πλασμένος!»

«Εις Φραγκίσκα Φραίζερ». Ποιήματα. Ίκαρος, 1961. 260.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

αν είναι να 'ρθει, θε να 'ρθεί, αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει.

Από αυτό το ωραίο σονέτο του Κ. Ουράνη

 Η Αγάπη

Δεν ωφελεί να καρτεράς όρθιος στη πόρτα του σπιτιού
και με τα μάτια στους νεκρούς τους δρόμους στυλωμένα.
Αν είναι να 'ρθει, θε να 'ρθεί, δίχως να νιώσεις από πού,
και πίσω σου πλησιάζοντας με βήματα σβησμένα.

Θε να σου κλείσει απαλά, με τ' άσπρα χέρια της τα δυο,
τα μάτια που κουράστηκαν στους δρόμους να κοιτάνε,
κι όταν γελώντας να της πεις θα σε ρωτήσει: "Ποια είμ' εγώ;"
απ' της καρδιάς το σκίρτημα θα καταλάβεις ποια 'ναι.

Δεν ωφελεί να καρτεράς... Αν είναι να 'ρθει, θε να 'ρθεί.
Κλειστά όλα να 'ναι, θα τη δεις έξαφνα 'μπρος σου να βρεθεί
κι ανοίγοντας τα μπράτσα της πρώτη θα σ' αγκαλιάσει.

Ειδέ κι αν έχεις φωτεινό, το σπίτι για να τη δεχθείς,
και σα φανεί, τρέξεις σ' αυτή κι εμπρός στα πόδια της συρθείς,
_*αν είναι να 'ρθει, θε να 'ρθεί, αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει.*_


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2012)

...
*Για Λακεδαιμονίους να μιλούμε τώρα!
*_Κωνσταντίνος Καβάφης 
_
*Τι είναι η πατρίδα μας; 
*_Ιωάννης Πολέμης _

*Μήνα σε γάμο ρίχνονται, μήνα σε χαροκόπι;
*Της Δέσπως, δημοτικό

Διανηματισμός:
*Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί ήσαν μια κάποια λύσις* 
Βλάπτουν κ' οι τρεις τους την Συρία το ίδιο: τα καβαφικά
Αν είναι να 'ρθει θέ' να 'ρθεί;
Τι είναι η πατρίδα μας;
Τη Γλώσσα μού την έδωσαν με μπόλικα Κεφαλαία;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

τότε οἱ νεκροὶ πεθαίνουνε, ὅταν τοὺς λησμονᾶνε!



Πάλι Ουράνης, _Η Ζωντανή Νεκρή_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

*Θέλει αρετήν και τόλμην η ελευθερία*

Ανδρέας Κάλβος, Ωδαί

ΕΙΣ ΣΑΜΟΝ

Όσοι το χάλκεον χέρι
βαρύ του φόβου αισθάνονται,
ζυγόν δουλείας ας έχωσι·
*θέλει αρετήν και τόλμην
η ελευθερία.*

[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Τέσσερις στίχοι από την αρχή των Ελεύθερων πολιορκημένων του Διονύσιου Σολομού:


I

*Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή στον κάμπο βασιλεύει·*

*λαλεί πουλί, παίρνει σπυρί, κι η μάνα το ζηλεύει*.

Τα μάτια η πείνα εμαύρισε· στα μάτια η μάνα μνέει·
στέκει ο Σουλιώτης ο καλός παράμερα καί κλαίει:
«Έρμο τουφέκι σκοτεινό, τι σ’ έχω γω στο χέρι;
οπού συ μού ΄γινες βαρύ κι ο Αγαρηνός το ξέρει».

II

*Ο Απρίλης με τον Έρωτα χορεύουν καί γελούνε,*

κι όσ’ άνθια βγαίνουν και καρποί τόσ’ άρματα σε κλειούνε.
................................................................................
Λευκό βουνάκι πρόβατα κινούμενο βελάζει,
και μες στη θάλασσα βαθιά ξαναπετιέται πάλι,
π’ ολονυχτίς εσύσμιξε με τ’ ουρανού τα κάλλη.

Και μες στης λίμνης τα νερά, όπ’ έφθασε μ’ ασπούδα,
έπαιξε με τον ίσκιο της γαλάζια πεταλούδα,

που ευώδιασε τον ύπνο της μεσα στον άγριο κρίνο·
το σκουληκάκι βρίσκεται σ’ ώρα γλυκειά κι εκείνο.

Μάγεμα η φύσις κι όνειρο στην ομορφιά και χάρη·
η μαύρη πέτρα ολόχρυση καί το ξερό χορτάρι.

Με χίλιες βρύσες χύνεται, με χίλιες γλώσσες κρένει:
*«Όποιος πεθάνει σήμερα χίλιες φορές πεθαίνει».*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2012)

Τα εμβατήρια μετράνε; Διότι από εκεί έχουμε λ.χ. το «η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει». Σας παραπέμπω (ο αθεόφοβος!) σχετικά στον ιστότοπο του ΓΕΣ: http://www.army.gr/structure/eng/dl/embatiria.pdf :inno:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2012)

*η χώρα όπου ανθεί φαιδρά πορτοκαλέα
*
_(Άγγελος Βλάχος)
_
Ξεύρεις την χώραν που ανθεί
φαιδρά πορτοκαλέα
που κοκκινίζ' η σταφυλή
και θάλλει η ελαία;
– Ω! δεν την αγνοεί κανείς,
είναι η γη η ελληνίς!


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2012)

Λήθη
Λορέντσος Μαβίλης

*Kαλότυχοι οι νεκροί, που λησμονάνε*
Tην πίκρια της ζωής. Όντας βυθήση
O ήλιος και το σούρουπο ακλουθήση,
Mην τους κλαις, ο καϋμός σου όσος και νάναι!

Tέτοιαν ώρα οι ψυχές διψούν και πάνε
'Σ της Λησμονιάς την κρουσταλλένια βρύση·
Mα βούρκος το νεράκι θα μαυρίση,
A στάξη γι' αυτές δάκρυ, όθε αγαπάνε.

Kι αν πιουν θολό νερό, ξαναθυμούνται,
Διαβαίνοντας λειβάδι απ' ασφονδήλι,
Πόνους παλιούς, που μέσα τους κοιμούνται.

A δε μπορής παρά να κλαις το δείλι,
*Tους ζωντανούς τα μάτια σου ας θρηνήσουν·
Θέλουν ― μα δε βολεί να λησμονήσουν.*


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τα εμβατήρια μετράνε; Διότι από εκεί έχουμε λ.χ. το «η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει». Σας παραπέμπω (ο αθεόφοβος!) σχετικά στον ιστότοπο του ΓΕΣ: http://www.army.gr/structure/eng/dl/embatiria.pdf :inno:



Βεβαίως. Και από το ίδιο εμβατήριο πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αποσπάσουμε το «*και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά*».


Οχ οχ οχ... Πρέπει να βρω εγώ τα αγγλικά για όλα αυτά τώρα;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

*Για δες καιρό που διάλεξε... 

Εγώ Γραικός γεννήθηκα, Γραικός θε να πεθάνω
*
(Δημώδες για τον θάνατο του Αθανασίου Διάκου)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 27, 2012)

Πιάσαμε τα κλέφτικα! 

_Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν

Έχετε γεια, βρυσούλες_


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Πιάσαμε τα κλέφτικα!
> 
> _Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν
> 
> Έχετε γεια βρυσούλες_



_Χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο που 'χει την κρύα βρύση

Τρία παιδιά Βολιώτικα_

_Αφήνω γεια στις λεύτερες και γεια στις παντρεμένες _(αγνοώ πόθεν έσχομεν)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 27, 2012)

Το _σαν καλαμιά στον κάμπο_ είναι από τον Κωσταντή  το τραγούδι του νεκρού αδελφού, ή παλιότερο;

(ωραίο νήμα, Νικ!)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Το _σαν καλαμιά στον κάμπο_ είναι από τον Κωσταντή  του νεκρού αδελφού, ή παλιότερο;
> 
> (ωραίο νήμα, Νικ!)



'_Έμεινε η μάνα μοναχή σαν καλαμιά στον κάμπο._

Μάνα με τους εννιά τους γιους

http://www.zervati.gr/songs/s1.html

Τώρα αν ο στίχος έγινε παροιμία ή η παροιμία στίχος... καλό ερώτημα


----------



## Themis (Apr 27, 2012)

*Πρέσβεις απ’ την Aλεξάνδρεια 
*
Δεν είδαν, επί αιώνας, τέτοια ωραία δώρα στους Δελφούς
σαν τούτα που εστάλθηκαν από τους δυο τους αδελφούς,
τους αντιζήλους Πτολεμαίους βασιλείς. Aφού τα πήραν
όμως, ανησυχήσαν οι ιερείς για τον χρησμό. Την πείραν
όλην των θα χρειασθούν το πώς με οξύνοιαν να συνταχθεί,
ποιος απ’ τους δυό, ποιος από τέτοιους δυο να δυσαρεστηθεί.
Και συνεδριάζουνε την νύχτα μυστικά
και συζητούν των Λαγιδών τα οικογενειακά.

Aλλά ιδού οι πρέσβεις επανήλθαν. Χαιρετούν.
Στην Aλεξάνδρεια επιστρέφουν, λεν. Και δεν ζητούν
χρησμό κανένα. Κ’ οι ιερείς τ’ ακούνε με χαρά
(εννοείται, που κρατούν τα δώρα τα λαμπρά),
αλλ’ είναι και στο έπακρον απορημένοι,
μη νοιώθοντας τι η εξαφνική αδιαφορία αυτή σημαίνει.
Γιατί αγνοούν που χθες στους πρέσβεις ήλθαν νέα βαρυά.
Στην Pώμη δόθηκε ο χρησμός· έγιν’ εκεί η μοιρασιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

*Aθήνα ζαφειρόπετρα στης γης το δαχτυλίδι*

Κωστής Παλαμάς, Η φλογέρα του βασιλιά:

Πρωί, και λιοπερίχυτη και λιόκαλ' είναι η μέρα,
κ' *η Aθήνα ζαφειρόπετρα στης γης το δαχτυλίδι*.
Tο φως παντού, κι όλο το φως, κι όλα το φως τα δείχνει
και στρογγυλά και σταλωμένα, κοίτα, δεν αφίνει
τίποτε θαμποχάραγο, να μην το ξεδιαλύνης
όνειρο αν είναι, ή κι αν αχνός, ή αν είναι κρουστό κάτι.
[...]


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> _[...] Τρία παιδιά Βολιώτικα __[...]_



Trois enfants de Voliotique, Mode _Plagal  
_


----------



## Elsa (Apr 27, 2012)

Βαγγέλης Περπινιάδης, σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2012)

...
*Πώς μας θωρείς ακίνητος; Πού τρέχει ο λογισμός σου;
*Αριστοτέλης Βαλαωρίτης


Τι μας θωρείς ακίνητος και δε μας κατουράς
Αφού και ανδριάντα σε αξίωσε η Ελλάς
Γεώργιος Σουρής;
 

Τι μας θωρείς ακίνητος, που τρέχει ο προϋπολογισμός σου...


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2012)

*Ιδού στάδιον δόξης λαμπρόν*



Zazula said:


> Πολύ συνηθέστερα: *πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν*.



Από το ποίημα του Γ. Χ. Ζαλοκώστα _Το χάνι της Γραβιάς_. (Ολόκληρο εδώ.)

[...]

Μετ’ ολίγον εδώ καταφθάνει
στρατιά μυριάνδρων εχθρών·
είναι στάδιον δόξης λαμπρόν
το μικρόν τούτο χάνι.

[...]

Εκεί κάτω κυττάξετε. Φθάνει
ο πομπώδης στρατός των εχθρών·
*Ιδού στάδιον δόξης λαμπρόν*
Το μικρόν τούτο χάνι.

[...]

_The khan of Gravia_
*Behold a field ablaze in glory!*
(Δικό μου αυτό· δεκτά και άλλα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2012)

*το γαρ πολύ της θλίψεως γεννά παραφροσύνην*

Κωνσταντίνος (Καισάριος) Δαπόντες, _Κήπος Χαρίτων_, [1768]. Πηγή.

Στο νέτι βρήκα μόνο αυτό το απόσπασμα:

Και βλέπουσα τον άμηραν αύξήσαντα τον θρήνον, παρά μικρόν δέ γέγονε παράφρων έκ την θλίψιν (*το γάρ πολύ της θλίψεως γεννά παραφροσύνην*, εντεΰθεν και παράνομον πολλοί κατατολμώσι)


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> *Για δες καιρό που διάλεξε...
> 
> Εγώ Γραικός γεννήθηκα, Γραικός θε να πεθάνω
> *
> (Δημώδες για τον θάνατο του Αθανασίου Διάκου)


*
 Εγώ Χελλίν γεννήθηκα, Χελλίν θε να πεθάνω!
*
(_Δημώδες δε λα Μουτσατσίτα_)


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

...
*Mες την υπόγεια την ταβέρνα,
μες σε καπνούς και σε βρισές
* (απάνω στρίγγλιζε η λατέρνα)
όλ' η παρέα πίναμ' εψές·
εψές, σαν όλα τα βραδάκια,
να πάνε κάτου τα φαρμάκια.

Σφιγγόταν ένας πλάι στον άλλο
και κάπου εφτυούσε καταγής.
Ω! πόσο βάσανο μεγάλο
το βάσανο είναι της ζωής!
Όσο κι ο νους να τυραννιέται,
άσπρην ημέρα δε θυμιέται.

Ήλιε και θάλασσα γαλάζα
και βάθος τ' άσωτ' ουρανού!
Ω! της αβγής κροκάτη γάζα, 
γαρούφαλα του δειλινού,
λάμπετε, σβήνετε μακριά μας,
χωρίς να μπείτε στην καρδιά μας!

Tου ενού ο πατέρας χρόνια δέκα
παράλυτος, ίδιο στοιχειό·
τ' άλλου κοντόημερ' η γυναίκα
στο σπίτι λυώνει από χτικιό·
στο Παλαμήδι ο γιος του Mάζη
κ' η κόρη του Γιαβή στο Γκάζι.

*― Φταίει το ζαβό το ριζικό μας!
― Φταίει ο Θεός που μας μισεί!
― Φταίει το κεφάλι το κακό μας!
* ― Φταίει πρώτ' απ' όλα το κρασί!
Ποιος φταίει; ποιος φταίει; Kανένα στόμα
δεν τό βρε και δεν τό πε ακόμα.

Έτσι στη σκότεινη ταβέρνα
πίνουμε πάντα μας σκυφτοί.
Σαν τα σκουλήκια, κάθε φτέρνα
όπου μας έβρει μας πατεί.
*Δειλοί, μοιραίοι κι άβουλοι αντάμα,
προσμένουμε, ίσως, κάποιο θάμα! 
*

Οι Μοιραίοι, Κώστας Βάρναλης (από τα _Ποιητικά_, O Kέδρος 1956) 






Κι εδώ Κατράκης, Θεοδωράκης, Μπιθικώτσης.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

Palavra said:


> _Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη,
> να εύχεσαι νάναι μακρύς ο δρόμος._
> 
> Από την *Ιθάκη* του Καβάφη.



Η Έλλη Λαμπέτη διαβάζει την _Ιθάκη._ Kι εδώ η μετάφραση του Μέντελσον.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

...
«*Mέριασε, βράχε, να διαβώ*», το κύμ’ ανδρειωμένο
λέγει στην πέτρα του γιαλού θολό, μελανιασμένο. 
«Mέριασε! Mες στα στήθη μου, που ’σαν νεκρά και κρύα, 
μαύρος βοριάς εφώλιασε και μαύρη τρικυμία. 
...
O Bράχος και το Kύμα, από το _Aριστοτέλης Bαλαωρίτης B΄. Ποιήματα και Πεζά_, Ίκαρος 1981 


«*T’ άλογο! τ’ άλογο! Oμέρ Bριόνη*,
το Σούλι εχούμησε και μας πλακώνει. 
...
H Φυγή, ό.π.


*Αχός βαρύς ακούγεται πολλά ντουφέκια πέφτουν*.
Μήνα σε γάμο ρίχνονται, ουδέ σε χαροκόπι.
Η Δέσπω κάνει πόλεμο με νύφες και μ’ αγγόνια.
Αρβανιτιά την πλάκωσε στου Δημουλά τον πύργο.
- *Γιώργαινα ρίξε τ’ άρματα, δεν είν’ εδώ το Σούλι*
εδώ είσαι σκλάβα του πασά, σκλάβα των Αρβανίτων.
- Το Σούλι κι αν προσκύνησε κι αν τούρκεψεν η Κιάφα
η Δέσπω αφέντες Λιάπηδες δεν έκανε δεν κάνει.
Δαυλί στο χέρι άρπαξε, κόρες και νύφες κράζει:
Σκλάβες Τούρκων μη ζήσετε, παιδιά μαζί μ’ ελάτε.
Και τα φουσέκια ανάψανε κι όλοι φωτιά γενήκαν.

Της Δέσπως, δημοτικό 


Βρε δεν είν' εδώ το Σούλι, εδώ είναι του Ρασούλη...


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

...
Μίρκο Κράλη, τι ζητάς;
*εδώ δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε:
εδώ είναι Μπαλκάνια 
*
Νίκος Εγγονόπουλος, «Όρνεον 1748», 31-33. _Η Επιστροφή των Πουλιών_, 1946. _Ποιήματα, Β΄_. Ίκαρος, 1977. 92.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2012)

Με τη χαρακτηριστική μορφή, συνήθως, *Αυτός ο κόσμος ο μικρός, ο Μέγας*

Οδυσέας Ελύτης, Το Άξιον Εστί:

Νυν η ταπείνωση των Θεών
Νυν η σποδός του Ανθρώπου
Νυν Νυν το μηδέν
και αιέν_* ο κόσμος ο μικρός, ο Μέγας*_!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Ιδού στάδιον δόξης λαμπρόν*


Πολύ συνηθέστερα: *πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν*.


----------



## sarant (Apr 28, 2012)

Υπεροψίαν και μέθην, το λέμε συχνά, μόνο αυτό.

Από τον Δαρείο του Καβάφη:
Όμως μες σ’ όλη του την ταραχή και το κακό,
επίμονα κ’ η ποιητική ιδέα πάει κι έρχεται —
το πιθανότερο είναι, βέβαια, υπεροψίαν και μέθην·
υπεροψίαν και μέθην θα είχεν ο Δαρείος.


----------



## sarant (Apr 28, 2012)

Νομίζω δεν έχει αναφερθεί στα προηγούμενα, αν κάνω λάθος ας σβηστεί.

Αποχαιρέτα την την Χ. που χάνεις, ή και γενικότερα, το Χ. που χάνεις.

από τον τελευταίο στίχο του "Απολείπειν ο Θεός Αντώνιον" του Καβάφη, όπου βέβαια Χ = Αλεξάνδρεια:
http://users.hol.gr/~barbanis/cavafy/antony-gr.html


----------



## sarant (Apr 28, 2012)

Βουλιάζει όποιος σηκώνει τις μεγάλες πέτρες

Παρατίθεται συχνά, αρκετές φορές χωρίς αναφορά του Σεφέρη (ένδειξη παροιμιακότητας, η μη αναφορά του ποιητή).

Βουλιάζει όποιος σηκώνει τις μεγάλες πέτρες·
τούτες τις πέτρες τις εσήκωσα όσο βάσταξα
τούτες τις πέτρες τις αγάπησα όσο βάσταξα
τούτες τις πέτρες, τη μοίρα μου.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> [...]
> Αποχαιρέτα την την Χ. που χάνεις, ή και γενικότερα, το Χ. που χάνεις.
> 
> από τον τελευταίο στίχο του "Απολείπειν ο Θεός Αντώνιον" του Καβάφη, όπου βέβαια Χ = Αλεξάνδρεια:
> http://users.hol.gr/~barbanis/cavafy/antony-gr.html


Με πρόλαβες, συνονόματε. :) Ολόκληρο επίσης στο cavafy.com.

Ας συμπληρώσω τα ακουστικά και τα μεταφραστικά: 
διαβάζει: Χορν Δημήτρης, Ανέκδοτη ηχογράφηση, 1962
διαβάζει: Σαββίδης Γ. Π., _K.Π. Kαβάφη, Ποιήματα, I, (1896-1918)_, Διόνυσος
διαβάζει: Σουλιώτης Μίμης, Ανέκδοτη ηχογράφηση, Αθήνα 2002
διαβάζει: Ευθυμίου Κυριάκος, _Κ.Π. Καβάφη, Ποιήματα (1896-1933)_, In Autumn Leaves Ltd 2005


and bid farewell to the city you are losing,
farewell to the Alexandria you love.

(Poems by C. P. Cavafy. Translated, from the [??] Greek, by J. C. Cavafy. Ikaros, 2003) 


and say goodbye to her, to the Alexandria you are losing.

(C.P. Cavafy, _Collected Poems_. Translated by Edmund Keeley and Philip Sherrard. Edited by George Savidis. Revised Edition. Princeton University Press, 1992) 


and bid farewell to her, to Alexandria whom you are losing.

Translated by George Valassopoulo (E.M. Forster, Pharos and Pharillon, Hogarth Press, 1923) 


and bid farewell to the Alexandria you are losing.

(C.P. Cavafy, _The Canon_. Translated from the Greek [??] by Stratis Haviaras, Hermes Publishing, 2004) 

Say goodbye to Alexandra leaving, then say goodbye to Alexandra lost.

Alexandra leaving - Leonard Cohen


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

...
Μια που ο Καβάφης τιμάται ιδιαίτερα σ' αυτό το νήμα και πιάσαμε την Αλεξάνδρεια, ορίστε και η επιγραφή στο σπίτι του εκεί:






Τη φωτογραφία με τη λεζάντα «Αποχαιρετισμός στην Αλεξάνδρεια» μου είχε στείλει καλός φίλος που συμμετείχε στην αποστολή Green Project Africa 2010, ο οποίος στην Αλεξάνδρεια επισκέφτηκε δύο μέρη, τη Βιβλιοθήκη και το σπίτι του Καβάφη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

...
*Όπου και να ταξιδέψω η Ελλάδα με πληγώνει 
*παραπετάσματα βουνών 
αρχιπέλαγα 
γυμνοί γρανίτες... 
Το καράβι που ταξιδεύει το λένε ΑΓΩΝlΑ 937. 

Γιώργος Σεφέρης 


Où que me porte mon voyage, la Grèce me blesse - Μελίνα Μερκούρη 






Όλο το ποίημα στα γαλλικά, εκεί. 

Λεξιλογικές παραφράσεις, εδώ, εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 28, 2012)

Ωραιότατο νήμα, γιατί ξαναδιαβάζουμε ποίηση...


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2012)

*Αρνάκι άσπρο και παχύ, της μάνας του καμάρι* 
Από το παιδικό ποίημα _Το αρνάκι_ του Αλέξανδρου Κατακουζηνού (εδώ με προσαρμοσμένη ορθογραφία)

Αρνάκι άσπρο και παχύ
της μάνας του καμάρι
εβγήκε εις την εξοχή
και στο χλωρό χορτάρι.

Απ’ τη χαρά του την πολλή
απρόσεκτα πηδούσε
της μάνας του τη συμβουλή
καθόλου δεν ψηφούσε.

«Καθώς παιδί μου προχωρείς
και σαν ελάφι τρέχεις
να κακοπάθεις ημπορείς
και πρέπει να προσέχεις».

Χαντάκι βρέθηκε βαθύ
ορμά σαν παλικάρι
να το πηδήσει προσπαθεί
και σπάει το ποδάρι!

Το αγγλικό «Αρνάκι»:

Mary had a little lamb, 
Its fleece was white as snow, 
And everywhere that Mary went 
The lamb was sure to go.

He followed her to school one day 
That was against the rule:
It made the children laugh and play, 
To see a lamb at school.

And so the teacher turned it out,
but still it lingered near,
And waited patiently about,
till Mary did appear.

"Why does the lamb love Mary so?"
the eager children cry.
"Why, Mary loves the lamb, you know."
the teacher did reply.







*Προσθέτω στο πρώτο μήνυμα κατάλογο με τους παροιμιώδεις στίχους, 
για να μην ψάχνουμε σε ολόκληρο το νήμα.*


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2012)

«Ξέμεινε από στίχους του Σαββόπουλου» γράφει ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος σε ένα αιχμηρό σχόλιό του στην Καθημερινή.

Αλήθεια, πόσα παροιμιώδη μάς έχει χαρίσει μόνο ο Σαββόπουλος; Τι να πρωτοδιαλέξεις από τον _Πολιτευτή_;

Στη φοιτητριούλα που σ' έχει ερωτευτεί
θα σε καταγγείλω, πονηρέ πολιτευτή.
Τζάμπα χαραμίζει, θα πάω να της πω,
το νεανικό της και αγνό ενθουσιασμό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2012)

Αναφέρθηκε ήδη (#37, 39) από το _Απολείπειν ο θεός Aντώνιον_ ο στίχος «αποχαιρέτα την, την Aλεξάνδρεια που χάνεις», που έχει δώσει διάφορα «αποχαιρέτα το Χ που χάνεις». Να προσθέσω, από το ίδιο ποίημα, το «*σαν έτοιμος από καιρό*» (*as one long prepared*).


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 29, 2012)

Μιας κι αναφέρθηκε το Μαριώ με το αρνάκι της...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 29, 2012)

Και η ξενέρωτη εκδοχή του :devil:

Paul McCartney and Wings- Mary had a little lamb


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2012)

Το Μαργιό είχεν αρνάκι, το ζηλέψανε πολλοί
Ο Μπιτλάκος με τη μέντα, ο Στιβάρης τεχνική
Μα το είπε κι ένας άλλος, εις τρανός, πολλά μεγάλος
Του Μαρζιού τ' αρνάκι τότε πρωταπόχτησε ψυχή


----------



## Themis (Apr 30, 2012)

Το είδα σήμερα σε τίτλο πολιτικού κειμένου: _Χρέος, εθνοσωτηρία και άλλα ηχηρά παρόμοια_.
Από την σχολήν του περιωνύμου φιλοσόφου:
[...] Ή τέλος, δυνατόν και στα πολιτικά
να επέστρεφεν —αξιεπαίνως ενθυμούμενος
τες οικογενειακές του παραδόσεις,
το χρέος προς την πατρίδα, κι άλλα ηχηρά παρόμοια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2012)

Βλέπω πάντως πως υπάρχουν και λίγα ευρήματα για «κι άλλα ηχηρά προσόμοια». [...]


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2012)

Για την ακρίβεια, είναι ένα εύρημα και 92 αντιγραφείς.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2012)

Για ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια, δύο ευρήματα (το δεύτερο είναι αυτό: http://www.vlioras.gr/Philologia/Co...es/Arthtografia/1995_01_01_Vima_Souliotis.htm).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2012)

στρατηγέ
τι ζητούσες στη Λάρισα
συ
ένας
Υδραίος; 

Νίκος Εγγονόπουλος, _Μπολιβάρ, ένα ελληνικό ποίημα_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2012)

Ετίναξε την ανθισμένη αμυγδαλιά

του Γεώργιου Δροσίνη (στίχοι και ιστορία του ποιήματος εδώ).

(Με αφορμή κι ένα σημερινό τιτίβισμα στο Πρόταγκον: Ετίναξαν την ανθισμένη Αμυγδαλέζα και έπεσαν ψήφοι νοικοκυραίων.)


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2012)

Πάντ' ανοιχτά, πάντ' άγρυπνα τα μάτια της ψυχής μου

Δ. Σολωμός, Ελεύθεροι Πολιορκημένοι, Σχεδ. Β΄, Απ. 1, 234.36.


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2012)

Το χάσμα π΄ άνοιξ΄ ο σεισμός κι ευθύς εγιόμισ΄ άνθη.

Σολωμός, «Εις το θάνατο Κυρίας Αγγλίδας», Απ. 1, 150.3.1.


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2012)

Μεθύστε με τ' αθάνατο κρασί του Εικοσιένα

Παλαμάς, για τον πόλεμο του 1940:

Αυτό το λόγο θα σας πω, δεν έχω άλλο κανένα,
μεθύστε με τ’ αθάνατο κρασί του Εικοσιένα!


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2012)

Η ποίησις είναι ανάπτυξι στίλβοντος ποδηλάτου

Εμπειρίκος, Ο πλόκαμος της Αλταμίρας
Η ποίησις είναι ανάπτυξι στίλβοντος ποδηλάτου. Μέσα της όλοι μεγαλώνουμε. Οι δρόμοι είναι λευκοί. Τ’ άνθη μιλούν. Από τα πέταλά τους αναδύονται συχνά μικρούτσικες παιδίσκες. Η εκδρομή αυτή δεν έχει τέλος.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2012)

Αφού πιάσαμε τα δημώδη:
*Σαράντα πέντε μάστοροι κ’ εξήντα μαθητάδες*
Γιοφύρι νεθεμέλιωναν ‘ς της Άρτας το ποτάμι.
*Ολημερίς το χτίζανε, το βράδυ εγκρεμιζόταν.*
Μοιριολογούν οι μάστοροι και κλαίν οι μαθητάδες:
«Αλίμονο ‘ς τους κόπους μας, κρίμα ‘ς τις δουλεψαίς μας,
ολημερίς να χτίζουμε, το βράδυ να γκρεμειέται».
Πουλάκι εδιάβη κ’ έκατσε αντίκρυ ‘ς το ποτάμι,
δεν εκελάιδε σαν πουλί, μηδέ σα χιλιδόνι,
παρά εκελάιδε κ’ έλεγε, ανθρωπινή λαλίτσα:​Το γιοφύρι της Άρτας, φυσικά :)


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2012)

*Πότε Βούδας, πότε Κούδας, πότε Ιησούς κι Ιούδας.*

Το είδα χτες να χρησιμοποιείται για να σχολιάσει τη στάση αρχηγού κόμματος και θα ταίριαζε σε πολλούς πολιτικούς. Από τους στίχους που έγραψε ο Μανώλης Ρασούλης για το τραγούδι «Πότε Βούδας, πότε Κούδας» (που τραγούδησε ο Νίκος Παπάζογλου). Επειδή οι γενιές αλλάζουν, δεν είναι περιττό να προσθέσουμε ότι ο Γιώργος Κούδας υπήρξε εμβληματική μορφή του ελληνικού ποδοσφαίρου, με το ειδικό πλεονέκτημα εδώ της πρόσφορης ρίμας. Στους στίχους του τραγουδιού υπάρχει και η παραλλαγή γνωστής φράσης: «Σ’ το ’πα μια και σ’ το ’πα δυο, σ’ το ’πα χίλιες δέκα δυο» — στίχος που πρέπει να υπαγορεύουν σε διαγωνισμούς σωστής στίξης. Αναφέρθηκε ήδη (στο #32) ο στίχος «Βρε δεν είν' εδώ το Σούλι, εδώ είναι του Ρασούλη».


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2012)

...
*Ο Μάιος μας έφτασε, εμπρός βήμα ταχύ*,
να τον προϋπαντήσουμε, παιδιά, στην εξοχή.
Λουλούδια ας μαζέψουμε και ρόδα και κρίνα
Στεφάνι να πλέξουμε του Μάη μ' εκείνα...

Άγγελος Βλάχος;

Το θυμάμαι από μικρός κάθε Πρωτομαγιά και στο σχολικό αναγνωστικό, όμως δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι του Βλάχου. 
Στο νέτι δεν βρήκα τεκμηρίωση γι' αυτό, παρά μόνο μια αναφορά από μια συνήθως πολύ αξιόπιστη πηγή, σε σχόλιο της Μαρίας στο 40κειο.


Έφτασε ο Μάιος, εμπρός βήμα ταχύ, κορμάρες να πετάξουμε γυμνές στην εξοχή...
Η Απολλώνεια κορμάρα, Ημισκούμπρια


----------



## bernardina (May 1, 2012)

Στην Παιδική Ανθολογία του Μιχ. Περάνθη, εκδόσεις Κένταυρος, που βαστάω αυτή τη στιγμή στα χέρια μου (συλλεκτικό πια κομμάτι), το ποίημα αποδίδεται όντως στον Βλάχο και (με εκφραστική απλοποίηση, όπως γράφει στα περιεχόμενα) έχει ως εξής:

*Εις τον Μάιον*

Ο Μάιος μάς έφτασε·
εμπρός! βήμα ταχύ,
να τον προϋπαντήσουμε
παιδιά στην εξοχή.

Φέρνει τραγούδια και χαρές,
λουλούδια και δροσιά
και μυρουδάτη φόρεσε
ωραία φορεσιά.

Δώρα στα χέρια του πολλά
και όμορφα κρατεί
και τα μοιράζει γελαστός
σε όποιον τού ζητεί.

Πάμε κι εμείς να πάρουμε,
μη χάνουμε καιρό.
Μας φτάνει ένα τριαντάφυλλο,
ένα κλαρί χλωρό!

Αναγκαστικά απλοποιώ ακόμα περισσότερο, μονοτονίζοντας. :)

Καλό μήνα, Συλλεξιλόγοι και Συλλεξιλόγισσες!


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2012)

*Πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος*.

Που δεν είναι έτσι βέβαια. Κόβεται στο "μας" με άνω τελεία. Τη διασημότερη άνω τελεία της νεοελληνικής φιλολογίας.

Στο περιγιάλι το κρυφό
κι άσπρο σαν περιστέρι
διψάσαμε το μεσημέρι·
μα το νερό γλυφό.

Πάνω στην άμμο την ξανθή
γράψαμε τ' όνομά της·
ωραία που φύσηξεν ο μπάτης
και σβύστηκε η γραφή.

Mε τι καρδιά, με τι πνοή,
τι πόθους και τι πάθος,
πήραμε τη ζωή μας· λάθος!
κι αλλάξαμε ζωή.

Γιώργος Σεφέρης, _Άρνηση_


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2012)

Να καταθέσω και τη σύναψη «*μαρμαρένια αλώνια*» (παράδειγμα), από διάφορες παραλλαγές του έπους του Διγενή Ακρίτα:
_
Ο Διγενής ψυχομαχεί κι η γη τονε τρομάσσει.
Βροντά κι αστράφτει ο ουρανός και σείετ’ ο απάνω κόσμος,
κι ο κάτω κόσμος άνοιξε και τρίζουν τα θεμέλια,
κι η πλάκα τον ανατριχιά, πως θα τονε σκεπάσει,
πως θα σκεπάσει τον αιτό, τση γης τον αντρειωμένο.
[...]
τώρα είδα έναν ξυπόλητο καὶ λαμπροφορεμένο,
πούχει του ρίσου τα πλουμιά, της αστραπής τα μάτια,
με κράζει να παλέψουμε σε μαρμαρένια αλώνια,
κι όποιος νικήσει από τους δυο να παίρνει την ψυχή του".
Κι επήγαν και παλέψανε στα *μαρμαρένια αλώνια*,
κι όθε χτυπάει ο Διγενής, το αίμα αυλάκι κάνει,
κι όθε χτυπάει ο Χάροντας, το αίμα τράφο κάνει._


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 2, 2012)

Στο "Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν" δεν νομίζετε ότι αξίζει να παραθέσουμε ολόκληρο το τραγούδι;

*Αθανάσιος Διάκος*
_*
Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν στου Διάκου το ταμπούρι*_
το 'να τηράει τη Λειβαδιά και τ' άλλο το Ζητούνι,
το τρίτο το καλύτερο μοιρολογάει και λέει.
_*-Πολλή μαυρίλα πλάκωσε, μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα.*_
Μην ο Καλύβας έρχεται, μην ο Λεβεντογιάννης;
- Νουδ' ο Καλύβας έρχεται, νουδ' ο Λεβεντογιάννης.
Ομέρ Βρυόνης πλάκωσε με δεκοχτώ χιλιάδες.

Ο Διάκος σαν τ' αγροίκησε πολύ του κακοφάνει.
Ψιλή φωνή εσήκωσε, τον πρώτο του φωνάζει.
-Τον ταϊφά μου σύναξε, μάσε τα παλικάρια,
δώσ' τους μπαρούτη περισσή και βόλια με τις χούφτες,
γλήγορα και να πιάσουμε κάτω την Αλαμάνα,
πού ‘ναι ταμπούρια δυνατά κι' όμορφα μετερίζια.

Παίρνουνε τ’ αλαφρά σπαθιά και τα βαριά ντουφέκια,
στην Αλαμάνα φτάνουνε και πιάνουν τα ταμπούρια.
-Καρδιά παιδιά μου, φώναξε, παιδιά, μη φοβηθείτε
σταθείτε αντρεία σαν Έλληνες και σα Γραικοί σταθείτε! 

Το βρήκα εδώ (υπάρχει κι αλλού βέβαια, δεν είναι σπάνιον είδος), και επ' ευκαιρία θυμήθηκα ότι εκτός από τα τρία πουλάκια, κάθεται και του Κίτσου η μάνα, και μάλιστα στην άκρη στο ποτάμι:
*
Του Κίτσου η μάνα *

*Του Κίτσου η μάνα κάθονταν στην άκρη στο ποτάμι,*
με το ποτάμι μάλωνε και το πετροβολούσε.
“Ποτάμι για λιγόστεψε, ποτάμι στρέψε πίσω
για να περάσω αντίπερα, πέρα στα κλεφτοχώρια,
όπ' έχουν κλέφτες σύνοδο, όπ' έχουν τα λημέρια”.

Τον Κίτσο τον επιάσανε, στην φυλακή τον πάνε,
χίλιοι τον πάν' από μπροστά και δυο χιλιάδες πίσω,
κι όλο ξοπίσω πήγαινεν η δόλια του η μανούλα.
"Κίτσο μου που 'ναι τ' άρματα, που τα χεις τα τσαπράζια,
τις πέντε αράδες τα κουμπιά τα φλωροκαπνισμένα;".

"Μάνα λωλή, μάνα τρελή, μάνα ξεμυαλισμένη,
μάνα, δεν κλαις τα νιάτα μου, δεν κλαις τη λεβεντιά μου,
μόν' κλαις τα 'ρημα τ' άρματα, τα 'ρημα τα τσαπράζια;".

Εκεί βρήκα και το άλλο γνωστό:

*Ο Όλυμπος κι ο Κίσσαβος*
*
Ο Όλυμπος κι ο Κίσσαβος, τα δυο βουνά μαλώνουν,*
το ποιο να ρίξει τη βροχή, το ποιο να ρίξει χιόνι.
Ο Κίσσαβος ρίχνει βροχή κι ο Όλυμπος το χιόνι.
Γυρίζει τότ’ ο Όλυμπος και λέγει του Κισσάβου:
Μη με μαλώνεις Κίσσαβε, βρε τουρκοπατημένε,
που σε πατάει η Κονιαριά κ’ οι Λαρισινοί αγάδες.
Εγώ είμ’ ο γέρος Όλυμπος στον κόσμο ξακουσμένος,
έχω σαράντα δυο κορφές κ’ εξήντα δυο βρυσούλες,
_*κάθε κορφή και φλάμπουρο, κάθε κλαδί και κλέφτης.*_
Κι όταν το παίρν’ η άνοιξη κι ανθίζουν τα κλαδάκια,
γεμίζουν τα βουνά κλεφτιά και τα λαγκάδια σκλάβους.
Έχω και το χρυσόν αετό, το χρυσοπλουμισμένο,
πάνω στην πέτρα κάθεται και με τον ήλιο λέγει:
Ήλιε μ’, δεν κρους τ’αποταχύ, μον κρους το μεσημέρι,
να ζεσταθούν τα νύχια μου, τα νυχοπόδαρά μου. 

Δε μου λέτε, αυτό (από εδώ) το έχουμε βάλει;

*Σημαίνει ο Θεός (Δεύτερη Ανάσταση)*

Σημαίνει ο Θιος, σημαίνει η γη
σημαίνουν τα ουράνια
σημαίνει κι η Αγια Σοφιά
το μέγα μοναστήρι*
με τετρακόσια σήμαντρα
κι εξήντα δυο καμπάνες.
Κάθε καμπάνα και παπάς
Κάθε παπάς και διάκος.*


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Το Γεφύρι της Άρτας το βάλαμε;

*Σαράντα πέντε μάστοροι κι εξήντα μαθητάδες
*γιοφύρι εθεμέλιωναν στης Άρτας το ποτάμι.
*Ολημερίς το χτίζανε, το βράδυ εγκρεμιζόταν.
*Μοιριολογούν οι μάστοροι και κλαιν οι μαθητάδες:
"Αλοίμονο στούς κόπους μας, κρίμα στις δούλεψές μας,
ολημερίς να χτίζουμε το βράδυ να γκρεμιέται."
Πουλάκι εδιάβη κι έκατσε αντίκρυ στό ποτάμι,
δεν εκελάηδε σαν πουλί, μηδέ σαν χηλιδόνι,
παρά εκελάηδε κι έλεγε ανθρωπινή λαλίτσα:
"*Αν δε στοιχειώσετε άνθρωπο, γιοφύρι δε στεριώνει,*
και μη στοιχειώσετε ορφανό, μη ξένο, μη διαβάτη,
παρά του πρωτομάστορα την όμορφη γυναίκα,
που έρχεται αργά τ' αποταχύ και πάρωρα το γιόμα."

Τ' άκουσ' ο πρωτομάστορας και του θανάτου πέφτει.
Πιάνει, μηνάει της λυγερής με το πουλί τ' αηδόνι:
Αργά ντυθεί, αργά αλλαχτεί, αργά να πάει το γιόμα,
αργά να πάει και να διαβεί της Άρτας το γιοφύρι.
Και το πουλι παράκουσε κι αλλιώς επήγε κι είπε:
"Γοργά ντύσου, γοργά άλλαξε, γοργά να πας το γιόμα,
γοργά να πας και να διαβείς της Άρτας το γιοφύρι."

Να τηνε κι εξαναφανεν από την άσπρην στράτα.
Την είδ' ο πρωτομάστορας, ραγίζεται η καρδιά του.
Από μακριά τους χαιρετά κι από κοντά τους λέει:
"Γειά σας, χαρά σας, μάστοροι και σεις οι μαθητάδες,
μα τι έχει ο πρωτομάστορας και είναι βαργιομισμένος;
"Το δαχτυλίδι το 'πεσε στην πρώτη την καμάρα,
και ποιός να μπει, και ποιός να βγει, το δαχτυλίδι νά 'βρει;"
"Μάστορα, μην πικραίνεσαι κι εγώ να πά σ' το φέρω,
εγώ να μπω, κι εγώ να βγω, το δαχτυλίδι νά 'βρω."
Μηδέ καλά εκατέβηκε, μηδέ στη μέση επήγε,
"Τράβα, καλέ μ' τον άλυσο, τράβα την αλυσίδα
τι όλον τον κόσμο ανάγειρα και τίποτες δεν ήβρα."

Ένας πηχάει με το μυστρί κι άλλος με τον ασβέστη,
παίρνει κι ο πρωτομάστορας και ρίχνει μέγα λίθο.
"*Αλίμονο στη μοίρα μας, κρίμα στο ριζικό μας!*
Τρεις αδελφάδες ήμαστε, κι οι τρεις κακογραμμένες,
η μια 'χτισε το Δούναβη, κι η άλλη τον Αφράτη
κι εγώ η πλιό στερνότερη της Άρτας το γιοφύρι.
Ως τρέμει το καρυόφυλλο, να τρέμει το γιοφύρι,
κι ως πέφτουν τα δεντρόφυλλα, να πέφτουν οι διαβάτες."

"Κόρη, το λόγον άλλαξε κι άλλη κατάρα δώσε,
πο 'χεις μονάκριβο αδελφό, μη λάχει και περάσει."
Κι αυτή το λόγον άλλαζε κι άλλη κατάρα δίνει:
"Αν τρέμουν τ' άγρια βουνά, να τρέμει το γιοφύρι,
κι αν πέφτουν τ' άγρια πουλιά, να πέφτουν οι διαβάτες,
τί έχω αδελφό στην ξενιτιά, μη λάχει και περάσει.


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά εσύ πρόσθεσες και μερικούς στίχους.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Α, ΟΚ. :)


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

*Τ' είναι Θεός; τι μη Θεός; και τι τ' ανάμεσό τους;*

ο Γ. Σεφέρης ξαναθέτει το ερώτημα στην *Ελένη* του,
σαν αντίλαλος του Ευριπίδη που στη δική του Ελένη ρωτά 

*«ό,τι Θεός ή μη θεός ή το μέσον / τίς φησ' ερευνήσας βροτών / μακρότατον πέρας ευρείν;» *


----------



## dolphink (May 2, 2012)

*Ένα ακόμα του Αθανάσιου Διάκου*

"Καρδιά, παιδιά μου, φώναξε, παιδιά, μη φοβηθείτε
Ανδρεία, ωσάν Έλληνες, ωσάν Γραικοί σταθείτε".
Εκείνοι εφοβήθησαν κι εσκόρπισαν στους λόγκους.
Έμειν΄ ο Διάκος στη φωτιά με δεκαοχτώ λεβέντες,
Τρεις ώρες επολέμαε με δεκαοχτώ χιλιάδες,
Σχίστηκε το τουφέκι του κι εγίνηκε κομμάτια
και το σπαθί του έσυρε και στη φωτιά εμβήκεν.
Έκοψε Τούρκους άπειρους, κι εφτά Μπουλουκμπασήδες,
Πλην το σπαδί του έσπασεν απάν΄ από τη χούφταν.
Κ΄ έπεσ΄ ο Διάκος ζωντανός εις των εχθρών τα χέρια.
Χίλιοι τον πήραν απ΄ εμπρός και δυο χιλιάδες πίσω.
Κι Ομέρ Βρυώνης μυστικά στον δρόμο τον ερώτα:
- "Γίνεσαι Τούρκος Διάκο μου, τη πίστι σου ν΄ αλλάξεις;
Να προσκυνάς εις το τζαμί, την εκκλησιά ν΄ αφήσεις":
Κ΄ εκείνος τ΄ αποκρίθηκε και με θυμόν του λέγει:
- "Πάτε κι εσείς κ΄ η πίστις σας μουρτάτες να χαθείτε.
*Εγώ Γραικός γεννήθηκα, Γραικός θέλ΄ αποθάνω....*
Αν θέλετε χίλια φλωριά και χίλιους μαχμουτιέδες*,
Μόνον πέντ΄ έξι ημερών ζωήν να μου χαρίστε.
Όσον να φθάσ΄ ο Οδυσσεύς και ο Θανάσης Βάγιας"
Σαν τ΄ άκουσ΄ ο Χαλήλμπεης* με δάκρυα φωνάζει:
-"Χίλια πουγγιά σας δίνω ΄γω, κι ακόμα πεντακόσια,
τον Διάκο να χαλάσετε, τον φοβερό τον κλέφτη,
ότι θα σβύση τη Τουρκιά κι όλο το Δοβλέτι*".
Τον Διάκο τότε πήρανε και στο σουβλί τον βάλαν.
Ολόρθο τον εστήσανε κι αυτός χαμογελούσε.
(Μόνο σε κάποια στιγμή βλέποντας τη φύση γύρω του μεμψιμοίρησε)
"*Για δες καιρό που διάλεξε ο χάρος να με πάρει
τώρα π΄ ανθίζουν τα κλαδιά και βγάζ΄ η γη χορτάρι".*
(Και αμέσως μετά κατελήφθη από αδάμαστη καρτερία και πολεμικό πάθος)
Την πίστι τους, τους ύβριζε, τους έλεγε μουρτάτες
"Εμέν΄ αν εσουβλίσετε, ένας Γραικός εχάθη,
Ας είν΄ καλά ο Οδυσσεύς κι ο καπετάν Νικήτας*.
Αυτοί θα κάψουν την Τουρκιά κι όλο σας το Δοβλέτι."


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2012)

Τα είχε προσθέσει η Μπερναντίνα στο #17 :)


bernardina said:


> *Για δες καιρό που διάλεξε...
> 
> Εγώ Γραικός γεννήθηκα, Γραικός θε να πεθάνω
> *
> (Δημώδες για τον θάνατο του Αθανασίου Διάκου)


----------



## dolphink (May 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Τα είχε προσθέσει η Μπερναντίνα στο #17 :)



Έχεις δίκιο:blush:. Είναι τόσα πολλά που είναι δύσκολο να τα θυμάσαι όλα


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2012)

Σωστά :) Φτιάξαμε λοιπόν και ευρετήριο στην αρχή αρχή του νήματος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 2, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> _*
> Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν στου Διάκου το ταμπούρι*_
> το 'να τηράει τη Λειβαδιά και τ' άλλο το Ζητούνι,
> το τρίτο το καλύτερο μοιρολογάει και λέει.
> -Πολλή μαυρίλα πλάκωσε, μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα.



Ξέχασα να τονίσω και το στίχο:
_*-Πολλή μαυρίλα πλάκωσε, μαύρη σαν καλιακούδα.*_


Μη σας πω ότι χρησιμοποιείται ενίοτε ακόμη και το

_Μην ο Καλύβας έρχεται, μην ο Λεβεντογιάννης;_

Αλλά δεν νομίζω πως είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένο για να αξίζει να το τονίσουμε.


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

*Στων Ψαρών την ολόμαυρη ράχη, *

περπατώντας η δόξα μονάχη
μελετά τα λαμπρά παλικάρια
και στην κόμη στεφάνι φορεί
γινωμένο από λίγα χορτάρια
που 'χαν μείνει στην έρημη γη.
— _Διονυσίου Σολωμού_


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> *Πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος*.
> 
> Που δεν είναι έτσι βέβαια. Κόβεται στο "μας" με άνω τελεία. Τη διασημότερη άνω τελεία της νεοελληνικής φιλολογίας.
> [...]



*Στο περιγιάλι το κρυφό*, είν' ένα νήμα από καιρό. :)


----------



## cougr (May 3, 2012)

"*Θέλει αρετή και τόλμη η ελευθερία*", όπου η _ελευθερία_ συχνά αντικαθίσταται με διάφορες λέξεις. 

« Όσοι το χάλκεον χέρι
βαρύ του φόβου αισθάνονται,
ζυγόν δουλείας, ας έχωσι·
θέλει αρετήν και τόλμην η ελευθερία.» 

Ωδή Τετάρτη: Εις Σάμον (πρώτη στροφή), Ανδρέας Κάλβος


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2012)

Κι αυτό υπάρχει, το έβαλε ο δόχτορ στο #11 :) Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, στο πρώτο ποστ του Νίκελ έχουμε βάλει αναλυτικό κατάλογο με συνδέσμους προς την ανάλογη ανάρτηση.


----------



## azimuthios (May 3, 2012)

Ωραίο πράγμα το ευρετήριο. Αποφεύγουμε την επανάληψη στίχων... Να 'ταν και αλφαβητικά να βρίσκαμε εύκολα τι έχει μπει και τι όχι! :)


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Να 'ταν και αλφαβητικά να βρίσκαμε εύκολα τι έχει μπει και τι όχι! :)


Ctrl+F is your friend! :)


----------



## azimuthios (May 3, 2012)

Πού, Ζαζ; Μέσα στο ποστ; Και στο Μακ δεν νομίζω να έχω τέτοιους φίλους... ;)


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2012)

Δεν γίνεται αλφαβητικά, γιατί κι εμείς δεν θα μπορούμε να παρακολουθήσουμε ποια έχουμε βάλει και ποια όχι. Έτσι είναι ευκολότερο, γιατί τα βάζουμε με αύξοντα αριθμό.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Πού, Ζαζ; Μέσα στο ποστ; Και στο Μακ δεν νομίζω να έχω τέτοιους φίλους... ;)


Ναι, μέσα στο πρώτο ποστ. Κι εσείς οι Μακουτιανοί έχετε το Command-F. :)


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2012)

Τα έχουν πει ο sarant και ο Δαιμάνος, αλλά να προσθέσω και τον ίδιο τον τίτλο του ποιήματος, _*Απολείπειν ο Θεός Αντώνιον/Απολείπειν ο Θεός [Χ]*_

*Απολείπειν ο θεός Aντώνιον *

Σαν έξαφνα, ώρα μεσάνυχτ’, ακουσθεί
αόρατος θίασος να περνά
με μουσικές εξαίσιες, με φωνές—
την τύχη σου που ενδίδει πια, τα έργα σου
που απέτυχαν, τα σχέδια της ζωής σου
που βγήκαν όλα πλάνες, μη ανωφέλετα θρηνήσεις.
*Σαν έτοιμος από καιρό, σα θαρραλέος,*
αποχαιρέτα την, την Aλεξάνδρεια που φεύγει.
Προ πάντων να μη γελασθείς, μην πεις πως ήταν
ένα όνειρο, πως απατήθηκεν η ακοή σου·
μάταιες ελπίδες τέτοιες μην καταδεχθείς.
Σαν έτοιμος από καιρό, σα θαρραλέος,
σαν που ταιριάζει σε που αξιώθηκες μια τέτοια πόλι,
πλησίασε σταθερά προς το παράθυρο,
κι άκουσε με συγκίνησιν, αλλ’ όχι
με των δειλών τα παρακάλια και παράπονα,
ως τελευταία απόλαυσι τους ήχους,
τα εξαίσια όργανα του μυστικού θιάσου,
*κι αποχαιρέτα την, την Aλεξάνδρεια που χάνεις.* ​
_The God Forsaketh Anthony_, λέει σε μία από τις μεταφράσεις του ποιήματος προς τα αγγλικά (εδώ).


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2012)

...
*Ποτέ δε θα πειράξω
τα ζώα τα καημένα·
μην τάχα σαν εμένα,
κι εκείνα δεν πονούν;
* Θα τα χαϊδεύω πάντα,
προστάτης τους θα γίνω.
Ποτέ δεν θα τ’ αφήνω
στους δρόμους να πεινούν.
[...]

Iωάννης Πολέμης, _Πρώτα βήματα,_ Σύλλογος προς Διάδοσιν Ωφελίμων Bιβλίων, 1904


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2012)

...
Ἦτον νύχτα, εἰς τὴν στέγη ἐβογγοῦσε
Ὁ βορειᾶς, καὶ ψιλὸ ἔπεφτε χιόνι.
Τί μεγάλο κακὸ νὰ ἐμηνοῦσε
*Ὁ βορειᾶς ποῦ τ' ἀρνάκια παγώνει;
*[...]

Γεωργίου Χ. Ζαλοκώστα, _Τα άπαντα._ Έκδοσις δευτέρα υπό Ευγενίου Γ. Ζαλοκώστα, εν Αθήναις, εκ του τυπογραφείου των αδελφών Περρή, σσ. 288-290

Τὸ μικρόν τοῦτο καλλιτέχνημα, τὸ πλῆρες ἀφελείας καὶ πάθους, ἐγράφη κατά τὸ 1848 εἰς τὸν θάνατον τοῦ τετάρτου υἱοῦ του Χρήστου, συνωνύμου τοῦ πατρός αὐτοῦ. Γ. Π.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2012)

Νίκος Καρβούνης

_Βροντάει ο Όλυμπος_, αστράφτει η Γκιώνα,
μουγκρίζουν τ' Άγραφα, σείεται η στεριά.
_Στ' άρματα, στ' άρματα, εμπρός στον αγώνα_,
για τη χιλιάκριβη τη λευτεριά.

Ξαναζωντάνεψε τ' αρματωλίκι,
τα μπράτσα σίδερο, φλόγα η ψυχή,
λουφάζουν έντρομοι οι ξένοι οι λύκοι
στην εκδικήτρα μας αντρίκια ορμή.

Ο Γοργοπόταμος στην Αλαμάνα
στέλνει περήφανο χαιρετισμό,
μιας ανάστασης νέας χτυπά καμπάνα,
μηνάν τα όπλα μας το λυτρωμό.

Σπάμε την άτιμη την αλυσίδα
που μας εβάραινε θανατερά,
θέλουμε λεύτερη εμείς πατρίδα
και πανανθρώπινη τη λευτεριά.


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2012)

...
*Μια βοσκοπούλα αγάπησα*, 
μια ζηλεμένη κόρη
και την αγάπησα πολύ
ήμουν αλάλητο πουλί
δέκα χρονών αγόρι
[...]

Γεώργιος Ζαλοκώστας, Το φίλημα 

Ηλίας Λογοθέτης





Ιιιι... έχ'ς ξιφύγ'!


----------



## Elsa (May 6, 2012)

Οι στίχοι είπαμε ότι πιάνουν για ποίηση, ε;

*Οι μάγκες δεν υπάρχουν πια
τους πάτησε το τρένο*






Από δύο ωραίους μάγκες, που δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν πια...


----------



## cougr (May 7, 2012)

_σαν βγω/βγει/βγούμε απ' αυτή τη φυλακή_

Δημοσθένους λέξις 

Στίχοι: Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος
Μουσική: Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος 

Κατά σύμπτωση παρατηρώ ότι έτσι τιτλοφορείται το σημερινό άρθρο του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη (Τα Νέα online)


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2012)

Από την καμπάνια του ΕΚΕΒΙ για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Ποίησης του 2008.
(Εδώ η σελίδα του ΕΚΕΒΙ και εδώ οι αφίσες σε ένα PDF.)

*Φρόνιμα και ταχτικά
πάω μ’ εκείνον που νικά.*
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΒΑΡΝΑΛΗΣ, _ΣΚΛΑΒΟΙ ΠΟΛΙΟΡΚΗΜΕΝΟΙ_

*Μην αμελήσετε.
Πάρτε μαζί σας νερό.
Το μέλλον μας έχει πολλή ξηρασία.*
ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΣ, _ΚΑΤΑ ΣΑΔΔΟΥΚΑΙΩΝ_

Για να τιμήσουμε και την επικαιρότητα.


----------



## bernardina (May 7, 2012)

Νικελίνο, μου θύμισες το 

_Χρόνια και χρόνια επινοώντας το νερό
μέσα στην άκρα ξηρασία._

Από το *Οπόταν Πλάτανος,* του Παντελή Μπουκάλα

Από κει, θαρρώ, και το

_Πρώτα ο κόσμος σώνεται
ή πρώτα οι λέξεις;_


----------



## Elsa (May 8, 2012)

Επωφελούμαι από την περίοδο ακυβερνησίας :twit: για να αλλοιώσω το νήμα, καταθέτοντας μερικές φράσεις που μάλλον είναι …ενδοοικογενειακής χρήσεως και που οι περισσότερες δεν είναι από καθαρόαιμη ποίηση αλλά από στίχους τραγουδιών.

Καββαδίας, Kuro Siwo: 
_*ο μπούσουλας είναι που στρέφει ή το καράβι; *
και
*Η λαμαρίνα! ...η λαμαρίνα όλα τα σβήνει.*_

Καββαδίας, Ένα μαχαίρι:
_(μα) *εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα κάτι άλλο ν' αγοράσεις.*
(-Πόσο έχει; - Μόνο φράγκα εφτά.) *Αφού το θέλεις πάρ΄το*._
---------
Γιάννης Νεγρεπόντης, από τα Νέγρικα:
_*ε... γέρο νέγρο Τζιμ*_
---------
Δημήτρης Χριστοδούλου:
_*Μια καλημέρα είν' αυτή
Πες την κι ας πέσει χάμω*_
---------
Λουκιανός Κηλαηδόνης:
_*Αχ, Ρίτα, αχ μωρέ Ρίτα,
από σένα εγώ περίμενα πολλά* _

_*Αρχίζει το ματς
Παράτα με τώρα*_

_*Πάμε, Ντόλυ!*_

_*Είμαι η Μαίρη Παναγιωταρά*_
---------
Μάνος Χατζιδάκις:
_*ο ταχυδρόμος πέθανε

Αχ τι κακό, αχ τι κακό!
Έχασα κάτι που το είχα φυλαχτό.

Ηθοποιός σημαίνει φως.*_
---------
Νικόλας Άσιμος:
_*Δεν πα να μας χτυπάν

Ρε μπαγάσα! Περνάς καλά εκεί πάνω...*_
---------
Νίκος Γκάτσος:
_*Σε πότισα ροδόσταμο
με πότισες φαρμάκι

Πάει, έφυγε το τρένο

Τα ψεύτικα τα λόγια τα μεγάλα*_
---------
Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος:
_*Άπονη ζωή

Η δουλειά κάνει τους άντρες
(το γιαπί, το πηλοφόρι, το μυστρί!)

Άνοιξε πέτρα για να μπω

να ’χαμε τώρα δυο τσιγάρα
και δύο για μετά*_
---------
Μαριανίνα Κριεζή:
_*Δεν είμαστε Ζουλού, δεν είμαστε Παπούα

Ένα λεπτό, περιπτερά!

Πάρε, πασά μου, την οδοντόβουρτσά μου*_
---------
Μάνος Ελευθερίου:
_*Άλλος για Χίο τράβηξε, πήγε
κι άλλος για Μυτιλήνη*_
---------
Κώστας Τριπολίτης:
_*Δε λες κουβέντα,
κρατάς κρυμμένα μυστικά
και ντοκουμέντα*_
---------
Λίνα Νικολακοπούλου:
_*Η σωτηρία της ψυχής είναι πολύ μεγάλο πράγμα*_
---------
(Το επίπεδο πέφτει σιγά-σιγά)
Πυθαγόρας -όχι ο αρχαίος!
_*Ο Γιώργος είναι πονηρός

Έτσι είν' η ζωή, παππούλη

Κι όμως, κυρία μου, κι οι άνδρες κλαίνε

Πάμε για ύπνο, Κατερίνα*_
---------
Γιώργος Κοινούσης (!)
_*Αμερική-Αμερική, καλά μου λέγαν μερικοί…*_


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2012)

Βασταγερά το επίπεδο, αδέρφια μου, αλήτες, πουλιά! 
Μα πού τον θυμήθηκα πάλι σήμερα; Πτούι.

Δεν ξέρω για τα τραγούδια, Έλσα. Προς το παρόν, βλέποντας και κάνοντας. Αν χρειαστεί, γνέθουμε κι άλλο νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

"Το θέμα είναι τώρα τι λες.
Καλά φάγαμε, καλά ήπιαμε.
Καλά τη φέραμε τη ζωή μας ως εδώ.
Μικροζημίες και μικροκέρδη συμψηφίζοντας.
Το θέμα είναι τώρα τι λες" 

Μανόλης Αναγνωστάκης _Στόχος_, 1970)


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Έρχεται η στιγμή για ν’ αποφασίσεις
*με ποιους θα πας και ποιους θ’ αφήσεις*.

Μια και θυμηθήκαμε εδώ τον Σαββόπουλο και τους παλιούς μας φίλους,


----------



## Elsa (May 11, 2012)

*Ὤ, χαμηλῶστε αὐτὸ τὸ φῶς!*
Στὴ νύχτα τί ὠφελάει;
Πέρασε ἡ μέρα. Φτάνει πιά.
Ποιὸς ξέρει ὁ Ὕπνος μου κρυφὸς
ἂν κάπου ἐδῶ φυλάη

κι᾿ ἂν τοῦ ἀνακόβεται ἡ στιγμὴ
νἄρθη, ποὺ τὸν προσμένω.
Ἔχω στὸ στόμα τὴν ψυχή,
μοῦ παράτησαν οἱ λυγμοὶ
τὸ στῆθος κουρασμένο.

Πάρτε τὸ φῶς! Εἶνε καιρὸς
νὰ μείνω πιὰ μονάχη.
Φτάνει ἡ ἀπάτη μιᾶς ζωῆς.
Κάθε προσπάθεια ἕνας ἐχθρὸς
γιὰ τὴ στερνή μου μάχη.

Ἂς παύσουν πλέον οἱ σπαραγμοί.
Ἂς μοῦ ἀπομείνει κάτι
γιὰ νὰ πλανέψω τὴ νυχτιά,
νὰ σκύψη κάπως πιὸ θερμὴ
στὸ ἀνήσυχό μου μάτι.

Πάρτε τὸ φῶς! Εἶνε ἡ στιγμή!
Τὴ θέλω ὅλη δική μου.
Εἶνε ἡ στιγμὴ νὰ κοιμηθῶ.
Πάρτε τὸ φῶς! Μὲ τυραννεῖ...
μοῦ ἀρνιέται τὴν ψυχή μου...

Μαρία Πολυδούρη, από τη συλλογή "Ηχώ στο χάος",1929

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpOBhe47Ny8


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

*για ένα πουκάμισο αδειανό = for an empty tunic; for nothing*

«Οι θυσίες των Ελλήνων πολιτών δεν ήταν “για ένα πουκάμισο αδειανό”» γράφει ο Λουκάς Παπαδήμος στην επιστολή που μας έστειλε καθώς αποχωρούσε από την πρωθυπουργία.
http://www.primeminister.gov.gr/2012/05/17/7822

Ο στίχος είναι του Σεφέρη από την _Ελένη_ (δείτε την εδώ) και βασίζεται στην εκδοχή του μύθου που παρουσίασε ο Ευριπίδης στη δική του _Ελένη_, σύμφωνα με την οποία στο διάστημα του Τρωικού πολέμου η ωραία Ελένη βρίσκεται στην Αίγυπτο ενώ οι Έλληνες σκοτώνονται στην Τροία για ένα ομοίωμά της, για ένα τίποτα, για μια «νεφέλη» που λέει πρώτα ο Ευριπίδης, για ένα πουκάμισο αδειανό που λέει ο Σεφέρης.

Μεγάλος πόνος είχε πέσει στην Ελλάδα.
Τόσα κορμιά ριγμένα
στα σαγόνια της θάλασσας στα σαγόνια της γης·
τόσες ψυχές
δοσμένες στις μυλόπετρες, σαν το σιτάρι.
Κι οι ποταμοί φουσκώναν μες στη λάσπη το αίμα
για ένα λινό κυμάτισμα για μια νεφέλη
μιας πεταλούδας τίναγμα το πούπουλο ενός κύκνου
για ένα πουκάμισο αδειανό, για μιαν Ελένη.

Μεταφράζουν ο Edmund Keeley και ο Philip Sherrard:
http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poem/181856

Great suffering had desolated Greece.
So many bodies thrown
into the jaws of the sea, the jaws of the earth
so many souls
fed to the millstones like grain. 
And the rivers swelling, blood in their silt,
all for a linen undulation, a filmy cloud,
a butterfly’s flicker, a wisp of swan’s down,
an empty tunic — all for a Helen


----------



## cougr (May 17, 2012)

Che fece... il gran rifiuto 

Σε μερικούς ανθρώπους έρχεται μια μέρα
που πρέπει *το μεγάλο Ναι* ή *το μεγάλο* το* Όχι*
να πούνε. Φανερώνεται αμέσως όποιος τόχει
έτοιμο μέσα του το Ναι, και λέγοντάς το πέρα

πηγαίνει στην τιμή και στην πεποίθησί του.
Ο αρνηθείς δεν μετανοιώνει. Αν ρωτιούνταν πάλι,
όχι θα ξαναέλεγε. Κι όμως τον καταβάλλει
εκείνο τ' όχι-το σωστό-εις όλην την ζωή του. 

Κ.Π. Καβάφης

For some people the day comes
when they have to declare the great Yes
or the great No. It’s clear at once who has the Yes
ready within him; and saying it,

he goes forward in honor and self-assurance.
He who refuses does not repent. Asked again,
he would still say no. Yet that no—the right no—
undermines him all his life.

Translated by Edmund Keeley/Philip Sherrar
--------------------------------------------------------

For some among us there comes up a day
when either the great Yea or the great Nay
must needs be spoken. He who has the Yea

ready within him, straightway stands revealed
and, giving it utterance, passes to his field
of self-expression. He who did not yield

assent, never repents. If Nay or Yea
were asked again, he would repeat his Nay,
though that right word afflicts him night and day.

Translated by John Cavafy
(Poems by C. P. Cavafy. Translated, from the Greek, by J. C. Cavafy. Ikaros, 2003)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 17, 2012)

Δε με λέτε, αυτό το βάλαμε;

*Μάνα κράζει το παιδάκι,
Μάνα ο νιος και μάνα ο γέρος,*
Μάνα ακούς σε κάθε μέρος,
Ω! τι όνομα γλυκό!

Και το άλλο:

*Μάνα! δεν βρίσκεται λέξη καμία
να 'χει στον ήχο της τόση αρμονία.*

(είδα το "ποτέ δε θα πειράξω τα ζώα τα καημένα" και μου το θύμισε... μη ρωτάτε γιατί... ήταν και η γιορτή της μητέρας πρόσφατα).


----------



## Earion (May 19, 2012)

Δυστυχής!
Παρηγορία μόνη σού έμενε να λές
*περασμένα μεγαλεία και διηγώντας τα να κλαις*

Διονύσιος Σολωμός. _Ύμνος εις την ελευθερίαν._ Στροφή 5η


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

*... (διότι) δεν συνεμορφώθη προς τας υποδείξεις...* 

Η στερεότυπη διατύπωση μιας άλλης εποχής, με όλη της την καθαρευουσιάνικη αρματωσιά, απαθανατίζεται (σε πρώτο πρόσωπο) στο τραγούδι του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη («Διότι δεν συνεμορφώθην»). Μου το θύμισε το ποίημα του Γκρας. 

Dem Chaos nah, weil dem Markt nicht gerecht,
bist fern Du dem Land, das die Wiege Dir lieh.
Ένα βήμα από το χάος, διότι δεν συνεμορφώθη προς τας υποδείξεις των αγορών...


----------



## drazen (Sep 2, 2012)

Το αντίστροφο ισχύει;
Δηλαδή, παράθεση έλληνα ποιητή σε μετάφραση;
Αν ναι, έχουμε την περίπτωση των Walkabouts με τον στίχο "So many stars and still we starve" (τραγούδι Radiant, στο Ended Up A Stranger, 2001).
Ο πρωτότυπος στίχος "τόσα άστρα κι εγώ να λιμοκτονώ" είναι του Τάσου Λειβαδίτη, _Εγχειρίδιον Ευθανασίας_, 1979. Βλ. και http://mxilouri.wordpress.com/tag/walkabouts/
Ο ίδιος στίχος μελοποιήθηκε και για τον Β. Παπακωνσταντίνου (Χρωματίζω πουλιά, Φυσάει, 1993, μουσική: Γιώργου Τσαγκάρη).


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2013)

Αιτία το χτεσινό άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου στην Καθημερινή θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα. Το απόσπασμα δεν είναι στίχος, δεν είναι από ποίημα, αλλά εγώ ένιωσα την ανάγκη να αναβιώσω το νήμα και το κάνω.

Γράφει στο άρθρο o Τ.Θ.:
«Αηδιασμένοι, μπουχτισμένοι, σχεδόν πισθάγκωνα δεμένοι», που έλεγε και ο Εμπειρίκος, παρακολουθούμε την οπερέτα της κοινοβουλευτικής λογιστικής κάθε φορά που ένα μεταρρυθμιστικό νομοσχέδιο πρόκειται να γίνει νόμος.

Για να έχουμε και την πλήρη εκδοχή: 

Αηδιασμένοι, μπουχτισμένοι, μπερδεμένοι, σχεδόν πισθάγκωνα δεμένοι, από τα ψέματα και τις φενάκες της φοβερής ετούτης εποχής, τρεις-τέσσερεις φίλοι μου και εγώ, όλοι μας ναυτικοί εκ ναυτικών, όλοι μας θαλασσινοί εξ απαλών ονύχων, απόφασι πήραμε να φύγουμε.

Έτσι αρχίζει το «Πυρσός Λαμπρός του Υπερτάτου Φαροδείκτου» του Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκου από την _Οκτάνα_. Το κείμενο όπως είναι τυπωμένο στην _Οκτάνα_ το βρίσκουμε εδώ. Μπορούμε να ακούσουμε τον Εμπειρίκο να διαβάζει το διήγημα (με μικροδιαφορές) στο YouTube.


----------



## crystal (Jul 15, 2013)

Αυτό πώς και μας ξέφυγε μέχρι τώρα;

Νίκος Καββαδίας - Το Μαχαίρι (Μαραμπού, 1933)

Ἀπάνω μου ἔχω πάντοτε στὴ ζώνη μου σφιγμένο
ἕνα μικρὸ ἀφρικανικὸν ἀτσάλινο μαχαίρι
-ὅπως αὐτὰ ποὺ συνηθοῦν καὶ παίζουν οἱ Ἀραπάδες-
ποὺ ἀπὸ ἕναν γέρο ἔμπορο τ᾿ ἀγόρασα στ᾿ Ἀλγέρι.

Θυμᾶμαι, ὡς τώρα νἀ ’τανε, τὸν γέρο παλαιοπώλη,
ὅπου ἐμοίαζε μὲ μίαν παλιὰ ἐλαιογραφία τοῦ Γκόγια,
ὀρθὸν πλάι σὲ μακριὰ σπαθιὰ καὶ σὲ στολὲς σχισμένες,
νὰ λέει μὲ μία βραχνὴ φωνὴ τὰ παρακάτου λόγια.

«Ἐτοῦτο τὸ μαχαίρι ἐδῶ ποὺ θέλεις ν᾿ ἀγοράσεις
μὲ ἱστορίες ἀλλόκοτες ὁ θρύλος τό ’χει ζώσει,
κι ὅλοι τὸ ξέρουν πὼς αὐτοὶ ποὺ κάποια φορὰ τό ’χαν,
καθένας κάποιον ἄνθρωπο δικό του ἔχει σκοτώσει.

Ὁ Δὸν Μπαζίλιο σκότωσε μ᾿ αὐτὸ τὴ Δόνα Τζούλια
τὴν ὄμορφη γυναίκα του γιατὶ τὸν ἀπατοῦσε.
Ὁ Κόντε Ἀντόνιο μία βραδιὰ τὸ δύστυχο ἀδερφό του
μὲ τὸ μαχαίρι τοῦτο ἐδῶ κρυφὰ δολοφονοῦσε.

Ἕνας Ἀράπης τὴ μικρὴ ἐρωμένη του ἀπὸ ζήλια
καὶ κάποιος ναύτης Ἰταλὸς ἕναν Γραικὸ λοστρόμο.
Χέρι σὲ χέρι ξέπεσε καὶ στὰ δικά μου χέρια.
*Πολλὰ ἔχουν δεῖ τὰ μάτια μου, μ᾿ αὐτὸ μοῦ φέρνει τρόμο.*

Σκύψε καὶ δές το, μι᾿ ἄγκυρα κι ἕνα οἰκόσημο ἔχει,
εἰν᾿ ἁλαφρύ, γιὰ πιάσε το, δὲν πάει οὔτε ἕνα κουάρτο,
μὰ ἐγὼ θὰ σὲ συμβούλευα κάτι ἄλλο ν᾿ ἀγοράσεις»
-Πόσο ἔχει; -Μόνο φράγκα ἑφτά. Ἀφοῦ τὸ θέλεις πᾶρ᾿ το.

Ἕνα στιλέτο ἔχω μικρὸ στὴ ζώνη μου σφιγμένο,
ποὺ ἰδιοτροπία μ᾿ ἔκαμε καὶ τό ’καμα δικό μου
κι ἀφοῦ κανέναν δὲν μισῶ στὸν κόσμο νὰ σκοτώσω
φοβᾶμαι μὴ καμιὰ φορὰ τὸ στρέψω στὸν ἑαυτό μου...


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2013)

*Τι να τα κάνω τα λεφτά όταν δεν έχω φράγκο;*

Από το _Τροχαίο_ του Μ. Ρασούλη.

Στίχοι

Βιντεάκι


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2013)

...
*Όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν*.

Υδροχόος (στίχοι: Μανώλης Ρασούλης, μουσική: Βάσω Αλαγιάννη) - Νίκος Παπάζογλου


----------



## presunto (Jun 3, 2020)

Καλησπέρα!

Προτείνω τη συμπερίληψη του "Εικόνα σου είμαι, Κοινωνία, και σου μοιάζω", από το Αμαρτωλό της Γαλάτειας Καζαντζάκη.

Χαιρετισμούς!


----------

